# What transmission do we have in the auto 1.4 tsi?



## IReapZz (Jun 16, 2018)

I have a 2017 (mk6) jetta 1.4tsi and I'm curious as to what trans we have in the 6speed autos. Is it still the 09g? Thanks in advance


----------



## umeng2002 (Jul 9, 2003)

Yes, 09G


----------

